# how did you feel after MC (physically & Emotionally)



## momatheart

I know this seems like a weird question but I had my 2nd miscarriage at about 10 weeks about 1.5 weeks ago and it was aweful. I LABORED for 2 hours, passed the fetus and A LOT of blood. my bleeding slowed then it all happened again in the morning to pass he placenta.

I feel like I had no warning of what it was going to be like or how I'd feel afterward. I'm EXHAUSTED still (almost 2 weeks out), my joints hurt, and I feel like I could just sleep all day. looking at the dishes to be cleaned seems like a HUGE job and I'm falling asleep putting my kids to bed! I have been a very motivated person all my life and I have 2 little ones at home so I have STUFF to do. I'm wondering if that MC experience is normal. what should my body feel like by now?

could how I feelbe anemia or just hormone shift STILL or could I be dealing with some depression? I'm not sure if I should ask to have my hemoglobin checked or if this feeling is normal. 

I'd like to say I've been trying to move on but I still feel unhappy a lot, cry at weird times and I'm not very pleasant to be around. I don't know if all that is because of the way my body feels physically or if depression may be making me feel that way. ????????? I'm still feeling so alone and feel like everyone else has moved on..

HELP, i don't like the way i feel and I'm sure my family doesn't either! Am I normal???


----------



## menageriemom

I'm so sorry for your loss :( 

I also experienced what I'd call labor pains on and off for 24 hours, maybe more, however I was only 6.5 weeks. From the time it started to the time that I felt physically OK was about a week. I wasn't able to do much aside from walk from my bed to the bathroom for about 3 days. Emotionally I suffered for about 3 weeks. I think emotionally you sound on track, as much as it truly sucks :( 

However I am going to say it sounds like you need to see a doctor. Perhaps you retained something and it's making you ill? Have you taken your temperature?


----------



## CKJ

100% normal...whatEVER u feel is normal after what uve been through!!

I had a mc at 5wks 4days. I only bled for 4 days. And yet emotionally I was and still am wrecked. I was exhausted for a good two weeks, up one min n down the next. The sense of loss and hopelessness follows me around even 6wks on. I get on with my daily life, I smile I laugh but all the time I feel like I'm holding a little balloon filled with those emotions around with me. I yearn to be pregnant again. 

I also hate pretending life has moved on. I want to scream from the roof tops that I lost a baby and am suffering.

All that n I only knew for 5days I was preg.

U feel what u need to feel. U will survive n u will start to have better days but listen to ur body and grieve as u see fit. 

Massive hugs to you and I hope u find peace, and a healthy sticky bean (if that's ur wish) very soon
Xxxx


----------



## roothy

So so sorry for your loss hun

The simple answer to your question is Yes - what you are feeling is normal. I m/c also at about 10 weeks although ended up having an ERPC. I bled for 10 dys and had lot of pain but nothing was coming away so opted for surgery.
I felt physically tired and awful for a good couple of weeks afterwards. SOme of that is the simply the physical upheaval - the bleeding , pain and of course the sudden crash of hormones. BUt some of it of course is emotional.. I just wanted to run and hide for ages afterwards, for a good 2-3 weeks was crying on and off - sometimes uncontrollably and at other times just wanted to roll into a ball and make the world go away. You are grieving - and so going through all those stages of grief - upset, anger, denial and finally you will reach acceptance. It will get easier - but it takes time
Having said all that - I dont think amything is truly normal - everyone deals with it differently. Set yourself some small goals each day and as long as your kids have some food to eat and are safe and warm - what does it matter if washing piles up etc??

Having said all that - if you bled a lot then might be worth getting bloods checked.

Be kind to yourself hun. You will find loads of support on here


----------



## lori

:hugs: So sorry for your loss :hugs: 

I don't know whether your physical symptoms are normal (I opted for a D&C after losing my baby at 12 weeks, and I felt fine physically almost immediately after). It probably wouldn't hurt to see a doctor just to make sure.

As for the emotional aspect, I think that everything you're feeling is normal :hugs: Grieving is very individual and you have a right to feel whatever it is that you're feeling. Your lost LO deserves to be remembered :hugs: 

I somehow felt that the everyone expected me to move on with business as usual after about a week, but I wasn't nearly ready at that point. I cried for months. I hate to say this because it makes it sound as though my baby was replaceable (he wasn't), but I started feeling better when I got pregnant again, however I didn't feel like myself until after my due date had passed. I couldn't stop myself from counting down the weeks. About a month after my due date, it hit me that I should have a one month old baby. But I didn't have a one month old, and yet I was surviving. It was a real turning point for me. I still miss my baby, but time really does heal.

Hang in there and give yourself permission to grieve your loss however you need to :hugs:


----------



## g_n_ellis

What you are experiencing is, from what I understand, totally normal. I had my first m/c (5 weeks) 3 1/2 weeks ago. I had horrible cramps and lots of bleeding and afterward, I felt pretty tired and crappy for a while. 

As for your emotional healing, that can take a long time. I had a friend who locked herself in her room for a week after her m/c and didn't to anything. My sister has had 4 m/c and she had a longer mourning time that took a few months, but she tried to still 'have a normal life' for the most part. I think everyone goes through mourning differently and I'd really encourage you to pace yourself and let you body and heart work through everything on its own time frame. No one can tell you how much time you need/don't need. Allow yourself time to grieve this baby as an individual. Think about how long it can take to 'get over' the loss of a loved one. The truth is that in some ways, you and I and every other woman who miscarries will carry the pain of the loss of this child with us forever, just as every person does the loss of anyone else they love. The point is not to 'get over' it or 'move on' but to allow yourself time to mourn in a healthy, free way. 

Be patient with yourself, love. It takes time. I've just started reading a book called _Naming the Child_, which is about grieving the loss of a miscarriage or infant death. You should take a look at it, it is full of practical tips to help you grieve. I'll be thinking of you during this very hard time and if you ever need to talk, feel free to send me a message, I'm hear to listen.
:hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

Yes you are very normal, we are human and we take a certain amount of time to come to terms with this. I lost my Ava almost 5 weeks ago at 18 weeks and I cry all day and my feelings are all over the place :cry: I am 40 with three boys 20,17 and 11 and this pregnancy was a complete surprise then I find out it was the little girl I always wanted but gave up after 3boys and now she is gone and I have to visit a grave 3x a week :cry: My sister in law is pregnant 12 weeks and she has 3 boys also she got pregnant right after she found out I was. Now I dread seeing her and if she has a girl I will be reminded of my Ava. This hurts so bad.. I am so sorry for your loss and for what you are going through :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jojo23

i had mmc at 22 weeks hun and 6 weeks later im still not back to what i was before i got pregnant. i was very very tired after it all happened and i think thats because not only is it physical tiredness but definitely mentally tired also. i went through labour with Lily as i was so far along and i bled for about a week or so after so i think th blood loss just wears you out too, the join pain i imagine has something to do with the hormones during pregnancy that loosen your bones to get ready for labour. this is what my gp told me when i complained of the same thing!

if you feel a bit overwhelmed hun more than you can handle then def see your doctor just to make sure your getting back to good health again the last thing you need is to be run down or depressed. please take care and im so sorry for your loss xxx
:hugs:


----------



## greeneyes0279

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Alpinestars

The replies you have had sum up everything far better than I Could possibly word
Five years ago we lost our son to SIDS aged just under 6weeks The pain we had emotionally and physically was completely off the scale. Just completely heartbroken, numb, exhausted and a thousand other feelings After five years our life moved on, two DDs later and last summer I really felt I had turned a corner We fell pregnant again and were so happy Didn't imagine that anything would go wrong. How wrong Our world has fallen apart I reckonise these old familiar feelings, grief has reared it's ugly head into our lives again And the grief of a parent losing a child, at whatever stage or age is the most horrid thing All I can say is give yourself time Allow yourself the right to grieve You will never forgot and it may not feel like it now, but you will get stronger and you will smile again, but with an angel on your shoulder Unfortunatly we can not fast forward (or rewind time) but it will come

Much love to you
XxxxxX


----------



## pink80

Hi

I know you have had a lot of responses, and the ladies are right, you are going to feel tired due to the physical and emotional aspects of a MC but I would say please get checked by your doctor for anemia. My experience sounds very similar to yours and I lost a lot of blood. 

I felt absolutely exhausted and couldn't walk up the stairs without feeling like I was going to collapse - so I went to my doctor who sent me for a blood test, the results showed that my hemoglobin level was 8, it should be over 12, and it it gets to 7 you may well need a blood transfusion, so I was severely anemic and have been on iron tablets 3 times a day for the past 2 weeks. I genuinely feel that you can't even begin to recover emotionally when you feel so bad physically......

So please get checked :hugs: xxx


----------



## BabyHope1978

As everyone has already said, your symptoms sound very familiar - I miscarried last week at 5.5 weeks and actually only bled for about 3-4 days. I thought I was doing ok physically and went back to work on Monday, but horrendous tiredness hit me yesterday evening, coupled with nausea (I think cos I was so tired - that tends to make me feel a bit sick), and I felt really light headed. That has all continued into today and I am lying in bed with no energy to do anything. I also have no appetite, which isn't going to help my energy levels. Hope you (and everyone else who has posted) feels a bit better soon xxx


----------

